# Private reef



## Bill (Oct 4, 2007)

I would love a private reef, one I could count on holding fish. How much and who do I talk to about the process of deploying one?
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

I have two since before Ivan and neither one has fish on them must be in a bad spot


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

David Walters. The reef maker . Scuba shack uses him


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I will sell you a pyramid out close to the Allen reef. Good price.....P142


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

You do not need a private reef. There are so many out there, you will never be able to fish them all. Call blue water ship store in foley and ask for Scott. For 50 bucks he will fill up a SD card for your machine with every public number from pensacola to Mississippi out to the oil platforms 100 miles out.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Private reefs are worth the money if you like to catch lots of big fish consistently. If you just want to catch a limit of keepers, they are not necessary. But fishing on a private reef that is fished once or twice a year is not comparable to fishing a large public reef that is fished 100's of time a year. I'm not sure what most people's average was this year. But mine was pretty decent I believe at 17.5. Pounds, not inches. But that is because I had a truckload of cages put out 6 years ago. Not all are great. A couple are junk, a couple are above average, and a couple are stars. That is just the way private reefs are. But if you out a couple, let them sit 2 years before you fish them, and then are careful when and how you fish them you will be very happy.

With that said, I only got to snapper fish 4 days during the season, and I couldn't have kept that average up if I fished those spots more than once or twice this year. But, it is proof that if you build some spots, let them set up shop, and fish them sparingly and correctly you will catch big fish.


----------



## Fishun Injun (Jun 4, 2013)

Got 3 spots 'bout 17 miles south of greyton with 4 chicken coops on each. Caught right at 1100 pounds on 6 trips....and only fished 2 of them...3rd is 9 miles further out!!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Private reefs are worth the money if you like to catch lots of big fish consistently. If you just want to catch a limit of keepers, they are not necessary. But fishing on a private reef that is fished once or twice a year is not comparable to fishing a large public reef that is fished 100's of time a year. I'm not sure what most people's average was this year. But mine was pretty decent I believe at 17.5. Pounds, not inches. But that is because I had a truckload of cages put out 6 years ago. Not all are great. A couple are junk, a couple are above average, and a couple are stars. That is just the way private reefs are. But if you out a couple, let them sit 2 years before you fish them, and then are careful when and how you fish them you will be very happy.
> 
> With that said, I only got to snapper fish 4 days during the season, and I couldn't have kept that average up if I fished those spots more than once or twice this year. But, it is proof that if you build some spots, let them set up shop, and fish them sparingly and correctly you will catch big fish.


What happens to these cages when a hurricane comes through. They are going to be moved way away with the current. They cannot weigh a lot. Just curious. 
All structures will get moved around during storms. Just curious on yours and their weight.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Bill said:


> I would love a private reef, one I could count on holding fish. How much and who do I talk to about the process of deploying one?
> Thanks a bunch!


Walter marine.
1500 - 2500 would be a good guess


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> What happens to these cages when a hurricane comes through. They are going to be moved way away with the current. They cannot weigh a lot. Just curious.
> All structures will get moved around during storms. Just curious on yours and their weight.


That's not true about moving a reef from a storm. Tires and light stuff will move. The other heavier stuff just gets picked up and smashed down with each passing giant swell from a hurricane. If its concrete it makes a hole and after the storm passes it is covered up in time from the shifting sands. Car bodies the same they just get smashed up and buried. Before Ivan came through I had cars that were sitting on the wheels. A month after the storm the only thing visible in the same spot was the hood of the car that was in 70 ft. Deeper they don't get quite as much pounding. :thumbup:


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Invest the $$ and you will never regret it. Some will work out better than others and the storms will move them, some more than others.

An old salt explained it this way to me. You spend thousands on a boat, gas, tackle, and all the other expenses and you want to skimp on the one thing you really need. Makes no sense.

Invest in a couple of reefs. All your friends will think you are the greatest Captain ever!


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

I would not biy one I got one deployed by tge reef maker and it has never been good and ots 6 years old bigest waste of money I ever good for catching bait and tinny snapper


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

MissKristy said:


> I would not biy one I got one deployed by tge reef maker and it has never been good and ots 6 years old bigest waste of money I ever good for catching bait and tinny snapper


Huh????


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

It wasn't a waste of money years ago dropping cars with Loran, so I would imagine that it would be even better now.


----------

